# how to buy premiership tickets



## Fuzzy (24 Aug 2006)

I am looking to buy tickets to a Liverpool match directly (rather than a package deal). Ideally, the match would be Spring 2007.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to best way to go about buying these?


----------



## Satanta (24 Aug 2006)

The Liverpool Credit Card Hotline *0044 870 220 2151 *for home games may be a good starting point (but can only be used around a month [usually less, for individual games check the site for details] in advance of a game).

Through the supporters clubs tickets can be ordered further in advance (some friends have already pre-booked tickets to the final game of the season).


----------



## car (24 Aug 2006)

satantas right.  They only release tickets 3-4 weeks in advance of a game. Even then, the season ticket holders get theirs first, then the tour operators.    I think tehres 3 grades to the prem matches. If its a grade 1 match (eg. liverpool v Man U) you can forget about the ticket line.   For a match like liverpool v Portsmouth on a wednesday night you should not have a problem.   I went over a couple of years ago to a pool v leicester match and got my ticket off leicester fc when the pool tickets had sold out. Had to sit with the leicester fans(not a pool fan so didnt bother me) but got pitch side tickets.


----------



## Fuzzy (24 Aug 2006)

Thanks Satanta & Car, I will give that hotline a ring. I thought id have a better chance of getting decent tickets if I ordered months in advance but sounds like I am prob better off waiting til closer to a match.   Thanks for info.


----------



## Satanta (24 Aug 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought id have a better chance of getting decent tickets if I ordered months in advance...



I did assume the same, but couldn't find anywhere to do it when I took a quick look online. 

If you can find the details of your local Liverpool Supporters Club (possibly in the local paper or else ask around) they may be able to assist you. I know that the local club here in cork (from a very vocal member and fan) has pre-booked tickets to the final game of the season, one which should be a sell out (barring a very poor season for LFC).

It could also be worth giving the general enquiries number (bottom of the page I linked above    "Ticket Enquiries: 0870 220 2345") a call to ask them about getting tickets further in advance. It'd help a lot with the planning of your stay if you had a little more warning about the game (cheaper flights across, better hotel/hostel deals etc).


----------



## callyno3 (25 Aug 2006)

how many tickets are you after? there are some ticket exchanges on sites like
[broken link removed]

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php

might get sorted out there,


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Aug 2006)

This recent thread may be of interest.


----------

